# Primary partition and data storage



## intricate (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello

I've been thinking a while what partition should be used for data storage. Let's say I want just two partitions on my HDD 

for OS
for data
Shall I create two primary partitions or one primary and one logical? I don't know why but I've always created one primary and one logical. Are there any arguments to support the idea that logical partitions should be used for data? Or maybe it makes no difference whether I use primary or logical partition for data. 

thx


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2017)

Two primary partitions are fine.


----------



## Minion (Mar 7, 2017)

intricate said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been thinking a while what partition should be used for data storage. Let's say I want just two partitions on my HDD
> 
> ...



Primary partition is used for installing OS but you can save data too but in logical you can't install OS suppose in future you want to dual boot your PC having one primary will create problem as topgear mentioned create 2 primary partition.


----------

